# Eclipse tld



## Generic1 (25. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, wie man in Eclipse eine *.tld Datei anlegt. Ich finde bei mir unter 
File -> New -> Other nichts
Wäre euch seh dankbar für hilfe,

Beste Grüße,


----------



## musiKk (25. Apr 2009)

Örm... File -> New -> File und den Dateinamen inklusive Endung angeben?


----------



## Generic1 (26. Apr 2009)

musiKk hat gesagt.:


> Örm... File -> New -> File und den Dateinamen inklusive Endung angeben?



Hallo,

hab leider nur wenig erfahrung mit tld's unt wollte diese deshalb ausprobieren, wenn ich aber ein neues File mit der Endung *.tld anlege und dann den Code unten in das File copiere, dann bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung

- The processing instructure target matching [xX][mM][lL] is not allowed

Was mache ich da falsch? 
Ich hab auch schon versucht, eine xml- Datei anzulegen, da läßt mich Eclipse aber nur eine Datei mit der Endung *.xml anlegen!?


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" ?>

<taglib xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.org/xml/ns/j2ee/web-jsptaglibrary_2_0.xsd" version="2.0">
    
<tlib-version>1.2</tlib-version>
<uri>WürfelFunktionen</uri>
	<function>
		<name>wirfIhn</name>
		<function-class>com.example.TagTest</function-class>
		<function-signature>String getName()</function-signature>
	</function>
</taglib>
```


----------



## Generic1 (27. Apr 2009)

Anscheinend bin ich der einzige, der einen tld- Datei in Eclipse anlegt,
wie macht ihr das, arbeitet ihr mit Frameworks bei denen man die tlds nicht mehr selber anlegen muss?

Beste Grüße,
Generic1


----------



## MiDniGG (27. Apr 2009)

Zum Aufbau mal eine von uns (Natürlich allgemein gehalten ^^):

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<!DOCTYPE taglib PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD JSP Tag Library 1.2//EN" "http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-jsptaglibrary_1_2.dtd">
<taglib>
<tlib-version>1.0</tlib-version>
<jsp-version>1.2</jsp-version>
<short-name>tags</short-name>
<tag>
<name>Tagname</name>
<tag-class>Klassenname</tag-class>
<attribute>
<name>key</name>
<required>true</required>
</attribute>
</tag>
</taglib>
```

Die hat die ganz normale Endung .tld und liegt im WEB-INF-Verzeichnis.

Eingebunden wird se dann so:


```
<%@taglib uri="/WEB-INF/tagname.tld" prefix="tags"%>
```

Vielleicht hilft es Dir ja


----------

